# Travel Trailer Size



## Norm5679 (May 19, 2019)

My wife and I are looking to purchase a travel trailer and plan to be living full time.  My tow vehicle is a Chevy Silverado  1500 V8 6 speed auto.  We are having curious as to what size is best.  I am leaning toward around 25 feet, she is looking at 30 feet.  It is us and our small dog.   I would like to know what size you have and your pros and cons about it.  Thanks!


----------



## Tom C (May 30, 2019)

Your max size may be limited more by your tow vehicle’s max total weight rating.  Slide outs add a lot of weight.  We have a 28’ that is more like 32’ from hitch to rear bumper. I’ve found it a practical maximum on many of the older NFS and CoE campgrounds. My TT has one slide out and dry weight is just over 7,000 pounds. Elevation lowers the capability of engines and we do a lot of our camping /traveling in the high country 8-10,00 feet with passes higher.  Pulling w an F-250 6.7 diesel is no problem.  Good luck.


----------

